# BMW M3 Polished Transformation-Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

This sorry looking 02' plate BMW M3 turned up to me saturday morning in need of some love and attention.

*From this-*










*To this in 18 hours-*










This is what I was greeted with first thing Saturday morning at Gleammachine HQ,




























First up as always the alloys, AS Smartwheels applied and left to soak for a few minutes then pressure rinsed of and Smatwheels re-applied and worked in with various brushes,



















On this occasion G101 was applied to the lower half, arches, shuts, panel gaps and engine bay,














































Pressure rinsed of to all but the engine which was carefully rinsed with a hose,










Engine bay dressed with AS Finish,










1st layer of Hyperwash applied through the foam lance and rinsed bottom up,



















A 2nd layer of foam in a weaker mix applied followed by the wash stage using Hyperwash and [email protected] sponges,










Pressure rinsed followed by a final rinse with an open flow to get the last bit of suds from the crevices,










Dried using plush towels,










Tardis applied to areas followed by Claying with Megs mild & LT,










PTG readings taken and defects examined,














































A quick once over was given to the interior, vac and wipedown,



















Before polishing commenced a rather nasty scratch was dealt with using Mirka 2000 & 4000 wet and dry pads,



















After trying various polish/pad combo's I decided upon Menzerna Powergloss on a Megs cutting pad with a dab of Lime prime to knock back as many defects as possible without compromise to the clearcoat,
Pad primed with some water on the test panel,










Some 50/50's after cutting polish,



















At this point the heavens opened and the car was brought in undercover,




























Carried on until 19.00 with all the cutting session completed other than the front and rear bumpers then decided to call it a night as I had an extremely hot Jalfrezi and a cold beer waiting not to mention being knackered.

*Day 2*

Not particularly nice out,










Bumpers finished and car dusted down with the [email protected] fluffy,










Tried a few finishing combo's and finally decided upon Megs #80 on a Megs polishing pad,



















All refining done and an IPA wipedown given which was followed by Z Hd-cleanse applied on a MF pad,










Exhaust and chrome trim polished,










Alloys sealed using Opti-seal and tyres dressed with Z16,










Trim and Arches dressed using Megs all seasons,
LSP of choice was [email protected] Concours which was applied to entire vehicle and left to cure for a short while before removing,










Glass cleaned with SV Crystal and shuts polished with Z AIO,
Some indoor pics as it was still raining,























































A final wipedown was given with Z8 before pulling the car outside as there was a break in the weather,








































































































































A big thankyou to Tim @ Envy for the referall.:thumb:

Thank you for looking and all feedback appreciated as always.


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Great results, and alot of hard work :thumb:

Simon


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Superb Work Rob, great results, shame about the kerbed alloys though. :thumb:

What are those towels/drying towels you are using?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Gaz W said:


> Superb Work Rob, great results, shame about the kerbed alloys though. :thumb:
> 
> What are those towels/drying towels you are using?


Thank you Gaz, think the alloys are the spare set and the 19's are at home.

Drying towels are the Duragloss ones, I've had them a fair while now and still soft.:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Cracking work agian there Rob, That was in a right mess!!!


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

great work as always but definitly one of your best details mate, sublime


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Nice turnaround mate, didn't take you long to crack out that concours then :lol:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

EXCELLENT transformation Rob:thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

drive 'n' shine said:


> Nice turnaround mate, didn't take you long to crack out that concours then :lol:


:lol: cheers matey, new you would comment on the Concours, much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Gleammachine said:


> :lol: cheers matey, new you would comment on the Concours, much appreciated.:thumb:


After Fridays help more than deserved :thumb:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Rob, well done............:thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks fantastic mate, well done!! :thumb:


----------



## danw (Feb 5, 2008)

quite a turn around, looks like an m3 should


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Looks excellent Rob, a fair turn around 

Car looks pretty cool on the 18's and clubsport spoiler, makes a nice change.

Haven't seen the old powergloss out in a while! 

I assume you have Fast Cut Plus?


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Mark M said:


> Looks excellent Rob, a fair turn around
> 
> Car looks pretty cool on the 18's and clubsport spoiler, makes a nice change.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark,

I have FC+ plus numerous others but fancied a change so dusted of the PG, forgot to mention in the write up but added a tiny amount of Lime prime to the mix.


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Wow, looks amazing. I've always loved M3s in that colour. Nice house you got there too.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice work indeed - you've done a top job there fella :thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Great turnaround there as always, loving the finish!


----------



## fbi3000 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice turnaround ! What a difference before and after in the 50/50 shots !


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Killer job! Paint is popping now:argie:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

great job mate


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Beautiful job fella


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Cracking job.....the finish is amazing well done


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Lovely job as always 

Great finish from the Concours as well  nice to see someone still uses it.....


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome turnaround superb finish:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

I see busting out the big guns paid off. I really love the indoor shots. The carbon black paint looking amazing.


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sublime!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking great Rob, guessing Dave's car before I read the thankyou Looks like you had your work cut out on it!
No problem re-referral, anytime mate.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice one Rob looks the biz and definately qualifies for


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Looking great Rob, guessing Dave's car before I read the thankyou Looks like you had your work cut out on it!
> No problem re-referral, anytime mate.
> Best wishes
> Tim


Cheers Tim, definately not a 1 day job that one, and glad he was able to drop of to me, as ever much appreciated and hopefully I can return the favour one day.:thumb:



Buzzsaw said:


> Nice one Rob looks the biz and definately qualifies for


Cheers matey.:thumb:


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

good work and a great turn around, well done, the best colour as well


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

great job


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stunning, absolutely stunning!!

You've transformed the car, fantastic work.


Thanks for the great step by step and pics.

Gary


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

Great work and a very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Rob, quite like the spoiler aswell 

Baz


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work - brought that up nicely.

Those tyres look strange on the wheels (a bit chunky?!) - but if they're only the spare set I guess it doesn't matter lol.


----------



## bbigman2000 (Aug 28, 2006)

Excellent Job mate, shame the 18's and the spoiler ruin the look of the car.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

Really nice turnaround Rob, The car looks stunning now, the after pics look so good, Shame about that dodgy spoiler, really spoils the lines of the m3.imho.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments and feedback guys, much appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very impressive! dont often see an M3 with a clubsport spolier, nice!


----------

